# My appeal to the collectible gods



## VioletsTown (Jul 23, 2014)

Please make more cake!  Cheesecake, shortcake... Anything.  That way cake and chocolate cake aren't so lonely.  (yeah, i know, this will probably amount to nothing, but gotta try sometimes!)


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 23, 2014)

A strawberry cake would be kinda legit.


----------



## Silversea (Jul 23, 2014)

Lol do we really need more limited availability collectibles?

Topic:


----------



## Justin (Jul 23, 2014)

Silversea said:


> Lol do we really need more limited availability collectibles?



I think you know the answer. ))))))


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 23, 2014)

Justin said:


> I think you know the answer. ))))))



Yes, but only the staff can get them just cuz.


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 23, 2014)

Silversea said:


> Lol do we really need more limited availability collectibles?



Yes, because then more vultures will be attracted to the nest (AKA, the Shop). 

Aren't we all sick of cake by now? I want the salt and pepper shakers.  It's time we had some toppings after all.


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 23, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Yes, because then more vultures will be attracted to the nest (AKA, the Shop).
> 
> Aren't we all sick of cake by now? I want the salt and pepper shakers.  It's time we had some toppings after all.



True. The cake is getting a little old now.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 23, 2014)

Togekiss said:


> True. The cake is getting a little old now.



That's a lie.

#Portal3


----------



## Bowie (Jul 23, 2014)

PaperLuigi3 said:


> That's a lie.
> 
> #Portal3



The cake itself is a lie.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Jul 23, 2014)

How about the elusive seabass collectible


----------



## Zura (Jul 24, 2014)

How about the Fossil collectible?!


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 24, 2014)

Vaati said:


> How about the Fossil collectible?!


Make it happen, please.  I'm gonna get someone to attempt to make a fake one of these.


----------



## Caius (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm just sittin' here laughing.


----------



## Cariad (Jul 24, 2014)

Is this you?


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 24, 2014)

Voldemort said:


> I'm just sittin' here laughing.



It's not a snort cause Voldemort don't have a nose.

What about collectibles based around the staff?


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 24, 2014)

Voldemort said:


> I'm just sittin' here laughing.



You could be spending that time making a fossil collectible.


----------



## Caius (Jul 24, 2014)

When it comes to collectables, Moderators have no control, but Admins do. Trust me when I say their plates are full enough at the moment, and collectables really wouldn't be worth what they are if they didn't have some kind of value to them.

Think about it this way, those of you that were around for the fair got a nice set of shiny collectables from that specific event that you can show off and be proud of. Or, those of you that donated got the same thing. They're special. Not just 'stuff' you can buy from the shop.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm waiting patiently for the Lychee Collectible... to which I will buy them all up and never sell them. //jokes​


----------



## Zura (Jul 25, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Make it happen, please.  I'm gonna get someone to attempt to make a fake one of these.


Already done  


Vaati said:


> Say hello to the fossil collectible!





Btw...


----------



## Silversea (Jul 26, 2014)

No one appreciated my awesome Reggie collectible. If anything deserves to exist....






- - - Post Merge - - -



Voldemort said:


> When it comes to collectables, Moderators have no control, but Admins do. Trust me when I say their plates are full enough at the moment, and collectables really wouldn't be worth what they are if they didn't have some kind of value to them.
> 
> Think about it this way, those of you that were around for the fair got a nice set of shiny collectables from that specific event that you can show off and be proud of. Or, those of you that donated got the same thing. They're special. Not just 'stuff' you can buy from the shop.



U wat m8

Limited shop collectibles are srs business. Some of them have less quantity, difficulty and value than even the event collectibles you treat as holy.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 26, 2014)

why cant we have the collectibles restocked. 75% of the store is out of stock.


----------



## Caius (Jul 26, 2014)

Silversea said:


> No one appreciated my awesome Reggie collectible. If anything deserves to exist....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still nothing I can do.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 26, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> why cant we have the collectibles restocked. 75% of the store is out of stock.





Voldemort said:


> When it comes to collectables, Moderators have no control, but Admins do. *Trust me when I say their plates are full enough at the moment.*




Already been answered.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Already been answered.



I was just wondering. im not exactly sure how the collectible system works but would it just be a press of a button to restock the collectibles?


----------



## Caius (Jul 26, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> I was just wondering. im not exactly sure how the collectible system works but would it just be a press of a button to restock the collectibles?



Not that I'm aware.


----------



## Justin (Jul 26, 2014)

Just want to pop in here and clarify: Lack of restocks for the most part is *not* a labour issue. It's by design for some collectibles, we want them to be rare. While on the other hand, there are ones in the Shop set to unlimited at the same time.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jul 26, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> why cant we have the collectibles restocked. 75% of the store is out of stock.



Because people keep asking for restocks.​


----------



## Lassy (Jul 26, 2014)

Some items are meant to be rare, hence they aren't restocked. However, they are restocked for events (acnl 1 year anniversary for instance) and new ones are available in special events (tbt fair, Halloween, Easter...).
There is no need to be begging. Whether people are begging for them or not, they won't be restocked. You just got to learn to wait if you want to get one yourself. Surprisingly, people who ask for them to be restock are often the ones who don't stay long on the forum.


----------



## Silversea (Jul 26, 2014)

We are the 1%


----------



## SeccomMasada (Aug 10, 2014)

NO NO MORE COLLECTIBLES I DONT EVEN HAVE THE FRUIT! WHY DO YOU DO THIS TOO ME!? 

all jokes aside it would be pretty cool to get a few more frequent restocks


----------



## cIementine (Aug 10, 2014)

*A shrek collectible.

A coshrektible.*


----------



## Gandalf (Aug 10, 2014)

Be careful what you wish for.​


----------



## VillageDweller (Aug 10, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Be careful what you wish for.​



this is horrifying and a clear waste of mod time
WHY DID YOU ACTUALLY DO THIS


----------



## Yui Z (Aug 10, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Be careful what you wish for.​


Are you kidding? I don't know what you see in those, but I'd make a million wishes for these diamonds.


----------



## cIementine (Aug 10, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Be careful what you wish for.​



*Sweet momma yesssss*


----------



## Zulehan (Aug 10, 2014)

Oh, my God, Special Edition Japanese Letter Set!


----------



## cIementine (Aug 10, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> Oh, my God, Special Edition Japanese Letter Set!



*This ain't no special edition.

This is the Japanese Letter set, and this was what it was meant to be all along.*


----------



## ryan88 (Aug 10, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> Oh, my God, Special Edition Japanese Letter Set!



yes!


----------



## Zulehan (Aug 10, 2014)

Marie said:


> *This ain't no special edition.
> 
> This is the Japanese Letter set, and this was what it was meant to be all along.*


Aye, meant to be, but not released to the masses, unfortunately.


----------



## SeccomMasada (Aug 10, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Be careful what you wish for.​



too bad the period in which it was available is.... OGRE 

*both his kidneys fail as he flops around on the floor*


----------



## cIementine (Aug 10, 2014)

SeccomMasada said:


> too bad the period in which it was available is.... OGRE
> 
> *both his kidneys fail as he flops around on the floor*


*
that was a shrektacular joke, dear friend.*


----------



## SeccomMasada (Aug 10, 2014)

Marie said:


> *
> that was a shrektacular joke, dear friend.*



*there goes my liver GODDAMIT I was using that!!!*


----------

